# Happy Birthday Les'Bride.



## Airframes (May 14, 2009)

Hope you have a great Birthday Becca. I trust Dan is taking you out for dinner, or has at least bought you something nice. A Herring scaler perhaps? Oh s**t - now Ive done it. Run away!


----------



## Wildcat (May 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Becca! Party on!!!


----------



## evangilder (May 14, 2009)

Happy birthday, Becca! Enjoy.


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Baby, I love you....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2009)

Happy Fish Swinging Day Becca......I mean HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND MANY MORE TO COME!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ccheese (May 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Gal. Hope you and the old water buffalo party all night long ! I love you too, but don't tell
Dan I said that. 

Charles


----------



## Cota1992 (May 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Becca.


----------



## Becca (May 14, 2009)

thanky GUYS for all of the birthday wishes.. ♥


----------



## Doughboy (May 14, 2009)

Happy birthday.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Becca!



TO


----------



## Marcel (May 14, 2009)

Gefeliciteerd, Becca and many more


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Becca, have a good one......good time I mean!


----------



## rochie (May 14, 2009)

many happy returns Les'Bride


----------



## Njaco (May 14, 2009)

Herring Burfdae, Becca!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!

Hope it's a great day!


----------



## imalko (May 14, 2009)

Being relatively new on the forum I haven't pleasure of meeting you ("virtually" at least), but I wish you happy birthday and many more to come.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Becca!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 14, 2009)

Another newbie who wants to wish you a Happy Birthday.
Have a wonderful day.



Wheelsup


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 14, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Les'Bride!


----------



## Erich (May 14, 2009)

Hey a very merry Bthday Mrs. C. hope you are doing something real crazy and fun on your day ...........

E ~


----------



## Maximowitz (May 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Micdrow (May 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Becca!!!


----------



## DBII (May 14, 2009)

Happy B day Texas Lady. Just think, in a couple of years you can buy your first beer.ccasion5:

DBII


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2009)

LMAO, she's passed out, the wine went to her head....


----------



## Marcel (May 15, 2009)

Quick, you'll need this:


----------



## seesul (May 15, 2009)

A bit late as I was in Italy this week and came back yesterday but anyway:
Happy B´day Becca and hope you´ve enjoyed the celebration with Dan and all the kids around!


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2009)

I still think that should be her siggy - maybe with some kill markings along the fin.


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2009)

A little bit late but my sincere wishes Becca !!!!

*A Happy B´day !!! *


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 15, 2009)

My post didn't take yesterday;( Happe belated Birthday.

I may be a little slow, or mybe just unedumacated, but what's the deal with the Herring references?


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2009)

Loooong ago she made reference to straightening me and Jan out by using a Herring to whack us with. Its been a badge of courage ever since.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 15, 2009)

Ah, a reference to the Monty Python Fish Slapping routine no doubt. Wonder if one needs a special permit to carry a concealed Herring for defensive purposes?
Hopefully the wine wore off and the day after your Birthday is treating you well.


----------



## Becca (May 15, 2009)

GUYS..WOW with all the birthday wishes. Thank you ALL!! From this year on, I am counting backwards.  AND I'm never drinking again, again..well, not today anyway. I'd hate to think of myself as a quitter. :-\ 

YES, I am the swinger of the herring!!


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2009)

Puts Babe Ruth to shame.


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Ah, a reference to the Monty Python Fish Slapping routine no doubt. Wonder if one needs a special permit to carry a concealed Herring for defensive purposes?
> Hopefully the wine wore off and the day after your Birthday is treating you well.



Yes, its called a Fish License.

(_for her pet fish named Eric.)_


----------



## Catch22 (May 15, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------

